# 8/4 Curly Maple



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2020)

Just emptied the Kiln today of some awesome 8/4 curly maple. My trailer is full of Ash at the moment so I ended up moving it the old fashioned way. 2 pickup loads. As soon as I get some more energy today I’ll load the Kiln back up with 12/4 curly Maple.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2020)

Beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2020)

Ooohhh me like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 12, 2020)

Im green with envy!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow nice stuff, 12/4 curly maple, that sounds amazing! Is it red maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 12, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Wow nice stuff, 12/4 curly maple, that sounds amazing! Is it red maple?



Yes it is. Over the past few years we’ve been pretty fortunate and have built some good stocks of 8/4 and 12/4 curly maple. Wish I had the same good fortune with Birdseye maple but haven’t cracked that one yet.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice stockpile!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful stash! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 14, 2020)

Wowsers awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 15, 2020)

Are you going to offer up some of that 12/4 curly maple!!?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 17, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Are you going to offer up some of that 12/4 curly maple!!?



when it comes out of the Kiln I’ll put some up here on Woodbarter. It will be a while though. 12/4 takes longer to dry than 8/4 stock.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jul 24, 2020)

This would be some awesome pepper mill stock!! Count me in when it's dry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 24, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing. Please tag me when you put some of the 12/4 stock up. Thanks,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 24, 2020)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice looking curly maple. Put me on the list for curly maple 12/4. Do you have any 16/4 curly maple, or any other wood that thick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 30, 2020)

Johnlee said:


> Nice looking curly maple. Put me on the list for curly maple 12/4. Do you have any 16/4 curly maple, or any other wood that thick?



All I have in 16/4 is basswood and butternut.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice looking stuff, I need about 200 bf of 8/4 maple for some bunk beds for the kids. Send it my way!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2020)

He's probably got it


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 7, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> Nice looking stuff, I need about 200 bf of 8/4 maple for some bunk beds for the kids. Send it my way!



I could arrange that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

